# [SOLVED] HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!



## itsAdrianxD (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey, my computer which is HP Pavilion dv6000, running on OS Windows Vista, keeps shutting down itself. Sometimes when I stream movies, play flash games, watch youtube, or just load somethings, it suddenly shuts off itself like totally off.. I even tried to scan for viruses, but while its scanning half way, it shuts off.

Any solutions? 

-thanks


----------



## Sneijderan (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*



itsAdrianxD said:


> Hey, my computer which is HP Pavilion dv6000, running on OS Windows Vista, keeps shutting down itself. Sometimes when I stream movies, play flash games, watch youtube, or just load somethings, it suddenly shuts off itself like totally off.. I even tried to scan for viruses, but while its scanning half way, it shuts off.
> 
> Any solutions?
> 
> -thanks


This could be any number of things.

When did this start happening? Do you remember downloading anything or opening any files your weren't sure about or any virus/malware alerts from your system just prior to this occurring?

Does this happen when the Power supply is connected to the laptop?

Do other user accounts experience the same issue?

Does this issue occur when you attempt to recreate the issue in safe mode or safe mode with Networking? (incase you want to me in safe mode but have access to the net) Can you complete a virus scan from within safe mode? (Instructions for getting into vista safe mode are below)

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/chsafe.htm



Have you tried system restoring to a point before the issue occurred to see if that fixes it?

Some of the senior members may ask you for some logs files so they can see the system configuration and logs of error messages, In the meantime, it might be worth uploading some information now.

Can you click start, and in the search bar type ''perf'' an option should appear at the top of the start bar for the ''performance and reliability monitor'', Select that option. Down the let side of the screen there will be an option called 'reliability monitor' click on that option, you should see a line graph which is called a 'system stability chart'. This might help because It shows an overview of the system stability and any error over a particular period of time.

Click, file save as, to save the chart to a location of your choice, and please upload the file to this thread if possible. 

Other more experienced members will likely ask for more information regarding things like CPU and graphics cards temps amougst other things, (sometimes these components get so hot during high activity the computer shuts down to protect itself), I have a HP dv6 myself and the components inside these things can get hot as hell.


----------



## itsAdrianxD (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*

I've tried uploading, but can't. I'm new btw.. Do I attach it??


----------



## Sneijderan (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*



itsAdrianxD said:


> I've tried uploading, but can't. I'm new btw.. Do I attach it??


Yes please, when you post a message, look in the edit box, near the top where fonts and sizes options are, there is a paperclip symbol to attach the file. Please attach it, you might need to zip it before hand.


----------



## itsAdrianxD (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*

There. Thanks for helping. =]


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*

Hi,

Please follow the http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...-posting-instructions-452654.html#post2545708 (they provide useful information for not just BSODs)

Attach the .zip file to your next post in *this* thread.


----------



## itsAdrianxD (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*

Do you guys mean like this? If not, let me know, I'll redo it.


----------



## Sneijderan (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*

Ive Opened the Perfmon.html file and am having a look, hopefully the more experienced members will look and try and assist too.

You know what iv'e just realised, there were a few questions I dont remember you answering, can you just confirmed the answers to these if possible?

When did the issue occur? Did you open any files you werent 100% sure about just prior to the issue?
Does the issue occur in safe mode? 
Have you tried performing the virus scan in safe mode?
Does the issue affect other user accounts?
Have you tried doing a system restore back a point before the issue began to occur?
What Anti Virus product are you using? (I saw something in the perfmon logs that makes me think it might be AVG, not sure tho)

Lastly, just to double check, When the laptop shuts down, do you mean, windows shuts itself down or the computer turn switches off as if someone pulled the plug out?? (I suspect the latter but I have to double check, sorry)


----------



## Sneijderan (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*



Sneijderan said:


> Ive Opened the Perfmon.html file and am having a look, hopefully the more experienced members will look and try and assist too.
> 
> You know what iv'e just realised, there were a few questions I dont remember you answering, can you just confirmed the answers to these if possible?
> 
> ...


One more thing, In addtional to checking the above, if the system is basically cutting out as if someone has turned out the lights.....Can you try removing the battery from the laptop so its only powered by the Power supply.

Does this change the situation?


----------



## 1shado1 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*

If it is just suddenly shutting down, could it be overheating?

EDIT: Oops. Already been asked...:sigh:


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*

Hi,

These two questions are extremely important:


Sneijderan said:


> Does the issue occur in safe mode?
> 
> Lastly, just to double check, When the laptop shuts down, do you mean, windows shuts itself down or the computer turn switches off as if someone pulled the plug out?? (I suspect the latter but I have to double check, sorry)


From the error logs - there are no signs of any real errors at all. This means that chances are this problem is purely hardware related, however I would like to know the answers to the above two questions before committing to that.

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## Sneijderan (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*



1shado1 said:


> If it is just suddenly shutting down, could it be overheating?
> 
> EDIT: Oops. Already been asked...:sigh:


No, don't be sorry, Its certainly a possibility, I was hoping the user could go through these questions that need to be answered, just to clarify a few things, but you are certainly right, and the thing is, HP DV6**** models are known for having cooling issues, I have a DV6 laptop and they are awful.

Maybe the user can run an application like speed fan to test the CPU temps etc?

But lets wait for his answers to the original questions.


----------



## itsAdrianxD (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*

The issue started to occur like a year ago, and it keeps on doing that when I load things or even open a like about 5+ web pages. And I can hear the driver spinning.

No, I open all the files I know of.

I tried to scan in safe mode, it worked, but then the second time, when it was scanning half way, it turned off..

Theres only one user account..

I restored it many times already and it was all back to Original Factory Settings.

I use AVG 2011, AVG PC Tuneup 2011, Glary Utilities, and tried Avast.

Any other questions?


(Thank you guys for helping. Really appreciate it. =])


----------



## Sneijderan (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*



itsAdrianxD said:


> The issue started to occur like a year ago, and it keeps on doing that when I load things or even open a like about 5+ web pages. And I can hear the driver spinning.
> 
> No, I open all the files I know of.
> 
> ...


Yup just key ones from before, to be honest, a few of us are beggining to learn towards a possible hardware issue here.



> *Lastly, just to double check, When the laptop shuts down, do you mean, windows shuts itself down or the computer turn switches off as if someone pulled the plug out?? (I suspect the latter but I have to double check, sorry) *
> 
> *One more thing, In addtional to checking the above, if the system is basically cutting out as if someone has turned out the lights.....Can you try removing the battery from the laptop so its only powered by the Power supply.Does this change the situation? *


You mentioned something about hearing the 'driver spinning'. Is this noise comming from one of the air vents on the laptop by any chance? The air vents where the laptop expells hot air from inside the system might be located at the back left/right of the laptop, you will know because if you put your hand near the vent you should feel hot air/air coming out.

Again, is the noise coming from one of these vents?


----------



## itsAdrianxD (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*

It shuts down as in someone pulled out the battery. My battery has problems too. It doesn't charge, well it does, but doesn't store some. Like if I don't plug in the power supply, within 5 minutes, it offs completely itself. (As in someone pulled out the battery) So thats why I always keep the power supply plugged in. 

Since you have a dv6000, you should know. The part where the "wireless" switch is. That flat part. Also the touch fingering pad, the left side of it. I'm its the hard drive, because I took it out several times and its always hot, but sometimes its not and it still shuts off itself. (As in someone pulled the battery out).


----------



## Sneijderan (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*



itsAdrianxD said:


> It shuts down as in someone pulled out the battery. My battery has problems too. It doesn't charge, well it does, but doesn't store some. Like if I don't plug in the power supply, within 5 minutes, it offs completely itself. (As in someone pulled out the battery) So thats why I always keep the power supply plugged in.
> 
> Since you have a dv6000, you should know. The part where the "wireless" switch is. That flat part. Also the touch fingering pad, the left side of it. I'm its the hard drive, because I took it out several times and its always hot, but sometimes its not and it still shuts off itself. (As in someone pulled the battery out).


Ok.

I have a DV6, not a dv6000, different build but from the same family of HP computers, thats why I wasnt 100% sure where the fan was. :laugh:

About the battery, just for my sanity, can you remove the battery so only the power supply is supply power to the unit, and then go on youtube and play games or do whatever you usually do and see if it shuts out?

Meanwhile, I'm going to ask somebody on the best program you can download to test things like CPU temp I have one in mind, but i wanna double check, because overheating is a potential cause of this issue also.


----------



## itsAdrianxD (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*

Yea, sure, I'll try. =]

Thanks.


----------



## itsAdrianxD (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*

Tried... So taking out the battery and using the PC on Power Supply, does not solves the problem...


----------



## Sneijderan (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*



itsAdrianxD said:


> Tried... So taking out the battery and using the PC on Power Supply, does not solves the problem...


No problem

Time for speed fan.

Please install this application

http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

This will tell you the CPU Temps of your laptop.

Please install the application and then put the laptop through its paces by going on youtube, playing games etc, whilst monitoring the CPU temp closely, i want to know how hot the CPU temp gets before your laptop shuts down.

Once you have installed speed fan, I believe you can double click the application from the desktop run it, I believe when you minimize the application you see two numbers in the right of the taskbar which are the temperature of the cpu, alternatively you can keep the app open and monitor it as you go along.

Give the laptop a workout and then try to find out what the CPU temp was just before the laptop shut itself off, then let us know what the temps were.

Is this okay?


----------



## itsAdrianxD (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*

Yup, its okay, and I'll do it right now.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*

Problems in Safe Mode too = hardware problem most of the time.

I agree with the step of taking out the faulty battery too - even if the charger was connected aswell it could still be interfering.

Let us know what you find out with Speedfan.


----------



## itsAdrianxD (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*

Tried it, it shuts off at 73.


----------



## 1shado1 (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*



itsAdrianxD said:


> Tried it, it shuts off at 73.


73C sounds quite low for it to be shutting off. Should be closer to 100C before that happens (give or take a few degrees), unless speedfan isn't registering correctly. I'd use another similar application to check, such as CPUID HWMonitor:

http://download.cnet.com/HWMonitor/3000-2094_4-10793486.html

If the temp on both is about the same when shutdown occurs, then they are both probably accurate, making it look more and more like a hardware problem, not a heating issue.


----------



## itsAdrianxD (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*

Still around 73..


----------



## itsAdrianxD (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*

Everyone busy now..?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*

So every time it shuts down immediately after it hits 73C?


----------



## itsAdrianxD (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: HP Pavilion dv6000 AUTO SHUTDOWN!!*

Yup, it's okay now. I'm sending it to HP to fix it. It's a hardware problem. Thanks guys anyway for helping. =]


----------

